
Facebook seems to be the secrete force behind lobbying for CISA - nileshtrivedi
https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/3q1kgl/facebook_may_be_the_secret_force_behind/cwbqyjy
======
allencoin
Link to the lobbying page:
[https://www.youbetrayedus.org/facebook/](https://www.youbetrayedus.org/facebook/)

------
krapp
Probably.

But the ratio of FUD to credible sources in that thread is annoying.

